# Offset Beer Keg Smoker



## dallashogfan (May 20, 2013)

Hey guys-

     Ive got the MES 30 out on my patio, and I love it. I've seen a few verticle beer keg smokers, but haven't had any luck with finding an offset smoker. I was wondering if anyone on here had built one. I have some plans to build a trailer hitch mounted bbq grill from an old stainless keg I have. I'm sure you guys have seen them. They are a bit of a novilty/talking point, but being portable and good for tailgates/campouts, should be pretty cool. I had an idea to build a fire box out of a smaller "pony keg" and rig it up next to the grill. Again, I know I prob won't get competition results, but having a cheap truck mounted smoker the next time we hit the lake sure could be cool. Any input/ideas would be great. Thanks folks.


----------



## wtipton (May 29, 2013)

Hey Dallas

I might be off base but every Keg I have come across is made from aluminum and would not withstand the heat of a side fire box. my understanding with the vertical keg smoker is that you are not having to build as large of a fire to get up to temp as you would have to for a offset or reverse flow. Please correct me if I am wrong.

As far a competition grade BBQ, People win Comps with weber kettles, it is not the size of your rig its how you use it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






William


----------



## northcoast (May 29, 2013)

As a hombrewer almost all sanke kegs ( regular old keg you would see at a kegger or what not) are stainless steel


----------



## wtipton (May 31, 2013)

Northcoast said:


> As a hombrewer almost all sanke kegs ( regular old keg you would see at a kegger or what not) are stainless steel


Northcoast,

Thanks for the correction. Stainless steal will hold up better as a firebox. 

William


----------



## cole5000 (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm planning on building an off set keg smoker. I work at a brewery as a millwright so I have access to tons of kegs. And they are stainless. I was planning on using the 59L keg as the cooking chamber and then use a 30 L keg for the fire box. I was also gunna put a removable propane burner in the fire box so I can use charcoal or propane. Just have to wait for my boss to get back to me about buying some old kegs


----------



## oregonsmoke (Nov 28, 2013)

Any progress? I also plan to build a offset smoker with a beer keg. My idea is I build it with a detachable fire box and to be able to put propane burners in when wanted. I also want to have it on a pedistole that's detachable so it can be used as a table top grill.


----------

